# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Καλλλιπος συγγραμματα πληροφορικης και ηλεκτρονικης για ολους.

## nupogodi

Γεια σε ολους τους φιλους.Θα σας παρουσιασω σημερα την σελιδα Καλλιπος οπου με χρηματοδοτηση απο το ΕΣΠΑ δημοσιευονται ακδημαϊκα συγγραμματα για πολλα επιστημονικα πεδια μεταξυ αυτων για πληροφορικη και ηλεκτρονικη.

Στο λινκ παρακατω μπορειτε να δειτε και να κατεβασετε συγγραμματα σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη για το πεδιο της πληροφορικης και των αλγοριθμων.Αν θελετε να βρειτε περισσοτερα βιβλια ρωτηστε με και θα σας πω.

https://repository.kallipos.gr/simple-search?query=&sort_by=score&order=desc&rpp=10&filt  er_field_1=subject&filter_type_1=equals&filter_val  ue_1=%CE%91%CE%9B%CE%93%CE%9F%CE%A1%CE%99%CE%98%CE  %9C%CE%9F%CE%99&etal=3&subject_page=3

----------

aktis (13-11-18), 

aris_kimi (13-11-18), 

chip (13-11-18), 

IRF (14-11-18)

----------


## SProg

Η σελιδα περιεχει τη χειροτερη μηχανη αναζητησης που εχω δει ποτε μου στο Διαδίκτυο!

----------


## nupogodi

> Η σελιδα περιεχει τη χειροτερη μηχανη αναζητησης που εχω δει ποτε μου στο Διαδίκτυο!



Βαλε στο google ηλεκτρονικη malvino kallipos και θα βρεις το αποτελεσμα που θες το δοκιμασα και δουλεψε. :Wink:

----------

